# Mobil Transporter and Mobil Magnolia



## defender91000 (Oct 13, 2015)

my father worked for mobil shipping company as an engineer he started in 1970 and finished in 1980 i was wondering if anybody had any pictures of mobil transporter after conversion and mobil magnolia. he was on other ships as well but this is the two i can remember him telling me about


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Mobil Transporter here 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/276300/title/mobil-transporter/cat/503


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Interesting to see results of Jumbo'ising.

I was RO on the Mobil Astral for a short spell in 1967.

The first view is at Port Stanvac in 1967. The next is going to lay-up in Loch Striven in the 70's. Not an improvement is it !!

David
+


----------



## defender91000 (Oct 13, 2015)

thankyou my dad's first ship was the astral in 1970


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Defender -

This and others are in the Gallery here, and also at www.photoship.co.uk

David
+


----------



## defender91000 (Oct 13, 2015)

thanks i see alot of mobil ships thanks again


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Defender

Have you seen this site ??

http://www.aukevisser.nl/mobil/id166.htm

http://www.aukevisser.nl is a vast source of info for tankers

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Also found this 

David
+


----------



## defender91000 (Oct 13, 2015)

thank you very much for the photos. my dad like them. I had heard of that site thankyou for that. i was wondering if you had any of the inside like bridge engineroom mess hall etc. of any of the mobil fleet he served on alot. thanks again.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

No I am sorry I don't. I wish I had taken more at the time. I only have this of me in the Radio Room, and the other from 1967 of testing the lifeboat. We were at Port Stanvac in Australia. and as I remember from the left - 4th Eng, C/O, 3/O, 3rd Eng. 

David
+


----------

